# Attention Curdog, or Trout,



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Attention Curdog, or Trout,

This is for Curdog since he is the member of the Club, but since Trout has his phone # he may want to make sure curdog sees it.

It now appears as if there will be less that a dozen of us including wives, guests etc. Please alert the Club of that fact and determine if they will have a change of mind because of it. We dont want any Sportsmans Club to be angry with us. We do represent the website.



------------------
Sarge


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

Curdog,
Here is my E-Mail address. [email protected]
Please contact me A.S.A.P. 
Thank You
Stalker


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks for the update Trout, we shall have some fun. Look on the, "Here's the story post for the latest word. Wed nite will be my last post since thu. nite I'll be camping. I hope the directions are adequate. As it stands right now, I don't really know how to handle the breakfast. Hunter is still planning on cooking I hope, and I'll bring food, but I don't know how much. I'm sure once everyone has eaten I can convince them to pay me. It's too late to mail any money now. Anyway Wednsday evening I will make a final post in the "story" topic, and those who get the word do, those who miss it will be listening to the stories for months, and kicking themselves.

------------------
PS. HOLD ON THERE BIG FELLA!! I nearly forgot, who will be there to open the gate for us Saturday morning early enough for breakfast?? When I was there before I notice they have a formidable gate with lock. They may frown on us mowin it down with a 4x4. Please say Curdog has made arangements for that. Otherwise breakfast may be delayed until later in the morning, when they caretakers open up for shooting. (around 10 am I think)
Sarge

[This message has been edited by Sarge (edited 08-02-2000).]


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I'm just posting this so it will show up on the "today topics" page. Please let me know if there is a problem 

------------------
Sarge


----------



## Curdog (Mar 14, 2000)

It is under control. I will be there to open the gate at 9 am saturday morning. The club has no problems with a small turn out. Nothing at all to worry about,

See y'all on the 5th!


----------

